# What year is my neo primato?



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I just purchased a full red neo primato made with columbus genius. Is this a 2000 model year? Also I wanted to check if Derosa made full chrome unicrown forks? If so is there any way to know if this fork is from the frame set originally? At first I thought the fork was from another source but I saw a ti Derosa for sale with a unicrown steel fork, can someone clear this up for me. 
Last question ,can you buy a box crown steel fork for any source and if so where?:idea:


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------

